# Wie Bild auf passendes Format (Width/Height) bringen ?



## abc (4. August 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn ich z.B. ein Bild, mit einer grösse von 1280 x 960 habe
und dieses von der länge auf 800 pix ändere, ist die höhe dann ja 600 pix damit das Bild nicht verzert wird.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Bild trotzdem auf ein Format passend zu machen, obwohl es von der Proportion her nicht stimmen würde ?

z.B. will ich dieses Bild hier

http://www.supercarsite.net/image.php?name=/images/wallpapers/bmw_530i_1280.jpg

auf 800 x 250 bringen.

Nur wenn ich das Bild auf 800 pix in der width ändere, ist die höhe 600 pix, also in der höhe zu gross.
Umgekehrt wenn ich die höhe auf 250 setzte ist die width 333 pix.

Ich denke mal nicht das es dafür eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## extracuriosity (4. August 2004)

Einfache Antwort:
Entweder du nimmst die Verzerrung in Kauf, oder du schneidest die Ränder ab.


----------



## ShadowMan (4. August 2004)

Und mach mal den Hacken bei "Proportionen erhalten" weg...dann kannst du deine Auflösung selbst bestimmen. 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Und mach mal den Hacken bei "Proportionen erhalten" weg...dann kannst du deine Auflösung selbst bestimmen.
> 
> Lieben Gruß,
> Manuel ;-] *



Gut das du den hier  dahintergesetzt hast 
Und jetzt nochmal meine Antwort: Geht nicht! Du hast bei 800x600 oder 1024x768 etc. immer ein Seitenverhältnis von 4:3 - und das kannst du nicht ohne weiteres (Verzerrung) in 4:1 oder ähnliches ändern...

okokok, edit!

Ich hab ein kleinwenig rumprobiert und habs mehr oder minder geschafft.

Zunächst hab ich das Auto freigestellt und damit ne ganz neue Datei erstellt. Dann habe ich mit Hilfe des Kopierstempels das Auto aus dem Ausgangsbild entfernt und so ein schönes Landschaftsbild gebastelt , dann die Größe auf 800x250 verkleinert. Danach habe ich das zuvor freigestellte Auto in das "Landschaftsbild" gesetzt und so verzerrt, dass es einigermaßen vernünftig aussah. Den Schatten habe ich dann mit dem Polygonlassowerkzeug ausgewählt und den Bereich durch Helligkeit/Kontrast dunkler gemacht Die Seitenstreifen habe ich ganz einfach mit dem Linienwerkzeug erstellt. Anschließend habe ich die Schattenränder leicht mit dem Weichzeichner bearbeitet und das war´s.

Und das Ergebnis findet ihr  hier. 

Allerdings hab´ich jetzt nicht unbedingt darauf geachtet das der Schatten auch 100%ig realistisch etc. ist, muss ja schließlich auch irgendwann mal ins Bett  

Und nochmal edit: Mir ist grad aufgefallen das ich am Hinterrad etwas geschlampt habe...kann man ja aber ganz leicht mitm Buntstift übermalen 

Würde anbieten ein ausführliches Tutorial zum Thema zu schreiben, falls es überhaupt irgendjemand wissen will...sagt einfach mal bescheid!


----------



## ShadowMan (5. August 2004)

Hi Clubkatze!

Meine Antwort setzte voraus das man den Post von extra davor gelesen hat, welcher schreibt das man eine Verzerrung in Kauf nehmen muss. *gg*

Nettes Ergebnis hast du da, jedoch muss daran wirklich noch ne Menge getan werden und leider sehe ich gar keinen so großen Unterschied zu: einfach skalieren und oben und unten etwas wegschneiden.

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur einfach zu müde um den Unterschied zu bemerken also verzeih mir das *auf der Tastatur einschlaf*  

Gute Nacht euch allen,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

Ich war mindestens genauso müde...deswegen auch hier und da noch n paar Kleinigkeiten die gemacht werden müssten..

Allerdings habe ich nichts "weggeschnitten" - du kannst das Auto natürlich noch kleiner machen damit du ein "ähnliches Verhältnis" wie beim Original bekommst...aber dann siehts aus wie ein Spielzeugauto - ich denke das das so schon relativ in Ordnung ist, vieeeeeeeel besser geht´s sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Cecile Etter (5. August 2004)

Hallo Clubkatze,
Deine Idee werd ich mir merken. Ist gut. Spontan fiel mir sofort ein: wieso haste das Auto nicht gleich zusammen mit dem Schatten freigestellt, -waere das nicht vieeeel besser geworden ohne nachtr.Zeichnerkuenste?
freundliche Gruesse


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

Joaaa Cecile...da hast evtl. Recht  Allerdings hat mein Monitor gestern wieder geflackert, ich war hundemüüde und so weiter... Vielleicht werd´ich mich heute Abend nochmal dransetzen...Aber hey! Meinen Schatten finde ich garnicht mal so schlecht! ;-)


----------



## Fineas (5. August 2004)

Also abhängig vom Aufwand, den man zu investieren bereit ist halte ich die Variante das Auto mit zu verzerren für nicht so glücklich. Warum nicht einfach das Auto raus und einen neuen Panorama-Hintergrund. Wäre die einfachste Lösung. Fahrzeug dann Proportional verkleinern und fertig.

Wenns mehr Gefummel sein darf und halt die Seitenränder vom BMW erweitern anstatt oben und unten etwas wegzunehmen (kann man ja immernoch machen). Ist im Beispiel geschehen - allerdings ohne Detailtreue. Die linke Seite mit den schon verschwommenen Bäumen/Sträuchern einfach aus dem Bereich über der Motorhaube nehmen und das Gebirge ensprechend duplizieren mit Stempel und Retusche-Werkzeug. Einziges Problem ist dann noch die Straße. Da braucht es etwas Kreativität, weil die neu gemacht werden muss. Geht mit dem Stempel aber auch 1a. Und schon fertig: ein breiteres Bild - allerdings noch nicht ganz im Wunschformat.


----------



## ShadowMan (5. August 2004)

Super Idee Fineas! *lob*

Aber das ist wohl normal...auf die trivialsten Lösungen kommt man meist nicht  

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## abc (5. August 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe die ihr euch gemacht habt.

Das von Fineas sieht super aus.

Das hat mir sehr geholfen.

danke nochmal an alle.


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

Sieht gut aus, aber ist nicht im Wunschformat 

Außerdem habe ich auch nichts anderes gemacht las Fineas in seiner ersten Variante beschrieben hat...


----------



## Fineas (5. August 2004)

Mhmm. Nunja. Etwas anders schon: Der BMW sieht durch die Verzerrung etwas tiefergelegt aus ... und der Hintergrund ist eben auch verzerrt. Was ich meinte war auf den Hintergrund komplett zu verzichten. Ein Bild zu nehmen, das Format "passend" zu machen und dann den BMW in korrekter Proportion drauf. zB BMW auf dem Mars (diesmal im Wunschformat, nur fürs Forum entsprechend verkleinert ...)

Erklärung dafür ist wohl kaum nötig weil zu einfach, aber der Vollständigkeit wegen:

- BMW auf neuer Ebene freistellen (idealerweise mit Straße (machts einfacher))
- Panoramabild ergoogeln und zuschneiden
- BMW darauf einfügen und mit Ebenenmaske kleine Schönheitsfehler beseitigen.
- fertig
- die Scheiben müssten noch nachbearbeitet werden - ist hier zur Demo aber unnötig
edit: die Reflexionen passen ja schon ... Marsberge!


----------



## ShadowMan (5. August 2004)

*hinzu füg*

Wenn das Bild ganz korrekt sein soll musst du dich dann auch noch um die Reflektionen im Auto kümmern, da dort da Berglandschaft noch zu sehn ist 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------

